# GF7:  emerge doesn't work at all any more, what can I do?

## pjp

Navigation: [Gentoo Fundamentals] [Table of Contents]

emerge doesn't work at all any more, what can I do?

Try to manually fix your broken portage installation. Please follow the instructions found at 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml

2005-03-11: Updated location of rescue tarballs  --kallamej

2006-05-14: Updated to point at offical portage team rescue document  --kallamej

----------

